# CPU won't boot from HDD or Windows 8 DVD!



## chrbak (May 3, 2005)

Well where to begin... First of all, I'm running windows 8 x64
Some 10 hours ago, I chose to "restart my computer and install updates". When it restarted I got a message "Reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device and press a key". The message comes almost instantly after powering on, so I don't even have the time to get into the bios. 

After this, I inserted my Windows 8 dvd, which then gave me enough time to hit F12 and get into the bios. When in the bios, I first of all tried to restore things to factory settings, but this didn't solve the problem. 

As my computer is only a month old, I have not got that much stuff on it, so I thought I would try to reinstall Windows 8 again. So I set the DVD as primary boot, saved the settings and restarted the computer, only to find that the screen turned completely black and nothing happened for 30 mins. 
Went back into the bios, changed the HD from IDE to AHCI and restarted. 

NOW I finally saw the blue windows logo and some dots underneath it turning around. And after 2½ hours the were still turning around!!! :banghead:
Went into the bios again, switched the AHCI to RAID, but the exact same thing happened. 
The problem is, I can't seem to get to the auto repair, recovery or anything.... and actually, it's quite frustrating :smile:

My MOBO is a Gigabyte GA-Z77P-D3

Hope that one of you tech-savy people have an idea of what the problem might be and how I can solve it! 

Any advice will be much appreciated :thumb:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Reset the sata controller mode to what it was when you installed windows, IDE and AHCI use different drivers the driver would have been installed with Windows.

F12 should give you a boot selection menu to select the DVD drive.
The Del key enters the bios, on some boards lately it seems USB devices interfere with entering the Bios so unplug all USB devices first(except the KB of course) and see if you can enter the bios, is the hard drive seen on the sata controller by brand and model number?

What brand and model hard drive do you have?


----------



## chrbak (May 3, 2005)

Thx for the reply Wrench  

Yes, it CAN see the hdd where Windows is installed, which is on a Samsung 840 series MZ-7TD120


----------



## chrbak (May 3, 2005)

Oh, and btw... i can enter my bios, both by F12 and DEL


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

So it a SSD drive, When you originally installed Windows you should have set it to AHCI mode is that the default on your motherboard or did you change it before installing?

Usually a message to select proper boot device or no boot device found means a failing drive.


----------



## chrbak (May 3, 2005)

well actually the computer came installed with windows 8 so all the settings were set by the people who assembled the comp. 
But when choosing the "default settings" in the bios, it chooses IDE for some reason... 
I havn't changed anything before the error with the boot device came... it was after this error I tried to changed the settings.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Do you know what it was before?
Most boards default to IDE(legacy) mode because XP is a pain to install without a floppy drive to install the Sata driver that was fixed with Vista and newer so you could use a USB thumb drive to install the driver and Win 7 and 8 usually have a driver on the Install DVD that will get it up and installed enough to be update through Win update.

At this point set the controller back to where it was, check the Sata Data cables are tight in the drive and the motherboard plugs. Then see if you can boot to the DVD and do a repair.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Since the computer is only 1 month old, send it back to the manufacturer and have it replaced


----------



## chrbak (May 3, 2005)

Thx for all your replies! 
Returned it to the manufacturer, and the SSD was tested and declared broken! 
So it's been replaced and I'm up and running Again 

Once Again, thx guys


----------

